
Book: “The Foundations of Geopolitics”: The Geopolitical Future of Russia - _Microft
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Foundations_of_Geopolitics
======
_Microft
Some stated things sound frighteningly familiar:

\- The United Kingdom should be cut off from Europe

\- Ukraine should be annexed by Russia [...]

\- Russia should "introduce geopolitical disorder into internal American
activity, encouraging all kinds of separatism and ethnic, social and racial
conflicts, actively supporting all dissident movements – extremist, racist,
and sectarian groups, thus destabilizing internal political processes in the
U.S. It would also make sense simultaneously to support isolationist
tendencies in American politics."

